# Texas State Parks



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Is it legal for me to take my SS to a Texas state park? Going camping soon and would love to take it with me.

Keith


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Why not give the Texas State Parks folks a call and ask them?

1-800-792-1112


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Best choice, go straight to the source, good call Henry


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought of that but you know the old saying "Better to ask forgiveness than persmission". I didn't want to stir the hornets nest by asking ahead of time.

Keith


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

From the Texas State Parks website....

Looks like slingshots would fall into the category defined under arms and firearms....

Are you planning on hunting? Odds are you'd want a license which is 25$ I think... .that would insure no issues. If you are NOT hunting, then you can probably use your best judgement....

*(d) Arms and Firearms.* It is an offense for any person to display or discharge an arm or firearm in a state park, unless:


the person is participating in a public hunting activity within the state park that has been authorized by written order of the director so long as the person is in compliance with the applicable public hunting rules and regulations; or
the person has been authorized by written order of the director.

*59.131 Definitions. *
The following words and terms when used in this chapter, shall have the following meanings, unless the context clearly indicates otherwise.


*Arms and Firearms:* Any device from which shot, a projectile, arrow, or bolt is fired by the force of an explosion, compressed air, gas or mechanical device. To include, but not limited to, rifle, shotgun, handgun, air rifle, pellet gun, longbow, cross bow, sling shot, blow gun, or dart gun.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Give me a break Texas.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

To add insult to injury, Texas game laws do not recognize slingshots as legal for hunting.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Glad I moved back north!


----------



## tx_digger (Jul 13, 2014)

*Probably doesn't mean much to the SS bunch, but metal detecting is also a no no. I'd be bored silly.*


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Think I would be looking for permission for private land.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I plan to shoot cans so I will take it with me anyway.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think an honest, good park ranger would hastle you much as long as you were polite and acknowledged his authority if they stopped you.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

also it might be wise to use a catch box, that way if you do get rolled up on by a ranger they will see you are being responsible and not poluting the area with marbles, or whatever your ammo of choice might be. Unless of course you are a rock slinger, then I think you will be fine. I got questioned by a ranger the last time I went camping, he saw me shooting my natural at some cans.... came over and asked me a few questions, I showed him the slingshot and how powerful it actually was. He was impressed, shook my hand, and left. Just don't be dumb about it and I am sure it will be ok.


----------

